# USA to Dubai - is it a good offer?



## Mask123 (Oct 26, 2010)

I recently received an offer for a consulting position in Dubai, UAE. I am an American citizen and am married with children. 

The offer pays $120k per year and comes with a "potential" bonus of $20k at the end of the year. I would be responsible for my own housing, transportation, schooling for children, travel back to the USA, etc.

I am trying to get some feedback from Americans in UAE who can offer some insight on what my anticipated expenses would be. We have two children in elementary school who would require private education. 

Can someone provide reasonable estimates of what the following would cost per year?

Housing per year
Education per year
Food
Utilities
Entertainment (average entertainment for a family - nothing too fancy, just traditional family night outs, etc.)
Misc expenses - auto, gas, phone, etc.

I am trying to determine if I would be able to save any money while abroad, or if the cost of living and expenses are so high, that I am better off staying in USA.

Also, the position offers one month of vacation, 10 paid UAE government holidays, but requires work 5.5 days per week (5 full days, 1 half day). < Is this common?

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You didnt read the ... 'read this before posting'. Most the information is there. 

How many kids do you have, wife will work? Your post doesnt give alot to go on. 

If its just you, you would be ok. But with extra mouths to feed, probly going to run into problems.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

assume you mean actual USD not DHS?


----------



## Mask123 (Oct 26, 2010)

How many kids do you have, wife will work? Your post doesnt give alot to go on. 

If its just you, you would be ok. But with extra mouths to feed, probly going to run into problems.[/QUOTE]

Hello,

My wife will not work and will be a stay at home mom. She will also try to enroll in college at an American school (maybe AUD or an online college in the USA)?

We have 2 kids.

So you are saying a $120k US salary with two kids will make it difficult to save $$$$?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry, went and reread. Sorry, see where says two kids. 

Two kids needing paid for educ, flighs not covered, accomdadations not paid for... No way, wouldnt do it. 

1/3 of your pay alone is goig to go on housing. You will save nothing out of that most likely, living a westerners lifestyle.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The costs you are asking for all are on the sticky, please read it.

I think you will be ok on that salary and still have money to save, especially if you get a reasonable priced villa or a 3 bedroom flat. If you are looking into having a super expensive villa, then maybe not.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

440,000 dirhams =120$k

1$ = 3.67 dirhams

You should try to reference everything in dirhams.


----------



## Mask123 (Oct 26, 2010)

I would welcome other opinions as well.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Mask123 (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone recommend any schools?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry, actually it doesn't look very promising once you put together some numbers:

120 000 U.S. dollars = 440 748.685 United Arab Emirates dirhams

3 bedroom villa at The Springs = 120,000
school fees, 40,000 per kid/year = 80,000
monthly payment on 2 cars (just normal cars, nothing expensive) = 8,000 x 12 = 98,400
utilities 3,000 per month = 36,000
groceries 4,000 per month = 48,000
1 ticket per year for each family member, can be as expensive as 8,000 pp = 32,000

This totals around 414,000 dhs.

You might be able to find cheaper accomodation, or go without one car, etc. but this gives you a general idea.

So based on the above, nope, not a lot of money left to play with.


----------



## Mask123 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Dizzy,

Didn't expect utilities and food to be so high.

Also, their is a potential of a bonus for $20k which would basically be all take home pay.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Mask123 said:


> Thanks Dizzy,
> 
> Didn't expect utilities and food to be so high.
> 
> Also, their is a potential of a bonus for $20k which would basically be all take home pay.



well if you can tweak the figures to be living comfortably on the base then only want to save the bonus it could work. 

Those are slightly high estimates but hugely depend on what you eat and what kind of tv package you get etc. 

The thing I would consider is the HUGE cost of your wife going to uni! Thats huge $$ + means you will likely need not only school but a nanny as well for when you are both out?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

It could be less than that (lets say 2,500 for electricity and water on summer months, and 600 for cable and internet) but even if it was the case, thr amount of money you could save is not going to be that great.

The amount I factored for groceries will also depend a lot on what kind of stuff your family likes. I am single with no kids so hard to put myself in your position, but again, let's say that you manage to take that number to 3,000 dhs per month, you'd easily be spending the other 1,000 on entertainment or little shopping for your kids.

Maybe someone with kids can give you more advice but overall I'd say is not a great package... but of course I don't even know what your job or level is. So hard to judge really. But in terms of being able to live here and save, I'd be inclined to say that it might be difficult.

Also I don't know what your company is like so not sure if you can count on that 20K bonus. Plenty of companies cut back on bonuses during recession or they have conditioned them to the companies' performance, etc. so a lot of people who were promised bonuses did not get them this year...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

also the amount for the cars is on the higher side, you could maybe spend 4K a month on two small modest cars (nissan tida, etc). If you want a 4x4 or suv, that's going to be at least 3K or 4K per car per month plus petrol, salik and insurance.


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

How much do u make in the US and where u live is important.
A large part of Dubai lifestyle is to go to malls and spend. 
I am assuming that you are a mgmt consultant. Someone like booz would pay out 150k usd at an associate level just one step above the bottom of the totem pole. ...and that is pretty much entry level mgmt consultant compensation.
You pay through your nose for everything which means that unless you make above 200k in usa and are offered that here as well its not worth it...unless u wanna live like most of the brits here who have little cash but splurge it all in trying to keep up with the lifestyle.
You will be away from friends and family, feel miserable and save nothing. Dubai is like the devil, takes away more than it gives so u gotta be careful. Why not make a short trip here and figure out.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

It's too low of an offer. That $120K/year should be the salary alone, then they should talk about housing, vehicle, utilities, phone, and flights to and from home. End of! As an FYI, I returned from Dubai at the beginning of July 2010 after almost three years there. Ask for the world and don't race to the bottom. If they really want you, let them pay.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Depends where you're from ... 

If you're from SFO or NYC ... cost of living is significantly less ....

I wouldnt do it for $120K though ... considering stay at home wife + 2 kids ...

Once again ... depending on which part of the CUS you're from ... weatherwise .. OUCH!


----------

